# goodstorm, zazzle, spreadshirt ...rant



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

I have an old link that still works from my bookmarks-

Base Price Chart | GoodStorm.com

($8.40 heavy t-shirt, dark, one side print)


Here are the current prices-

Earn Money

(they actually start at 12.99 not 10.99)



1. I guess I'm just frustrated because the mark up has thrown me off.

2. I have to redo my color schemes that i have worked hard on.

3. The darker colors cost even more


Spreadshirt was actually my first choice, but i was attracted to the fact that i could make a little more money through Goodstorm.

Spreadshirt starts you out at 12.99 (heavy t-shirt), then 3.00 for digital printing... that adds up to 16 dollars with not much room for the profit that I feel I deserve.

I wish Spreadshirt had a nice shade of Olive.

feel free to comment

nature


----------



## kmi (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

Our Men's AA Jersey Tee which is available in olive is not shown true to color on our site. We are in process of correcting it however. To view the true color we recommend that you check out the American Apparel site which accurately displays the color.


----------



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------

